# Bowden's over the hill training journal ~ Nutrition by PrunaGrow



## Bowden (Dec 19, 2009)

Today's workout

Incline barbell bench press  
135(12) 185(10) 230(6) 210(6) 185(8) 165(8) 135(12)

Incline dumb bell  flys
55(10) 65(10) 70(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10)  230(6) 210(8) 190(8) 185(10) 165(12)

Back squats 
12(135) 10(225)  8(315) 6(405) 6(385) 8(365) 8(345) 10(325) 8(315)


----------



## GFR (Dec 19, 2009)

Do you always mixup your reps or is this just one phase of your training?


----------



## Bowden (Dec 20, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Do you always mixup your reps or is this just one phase of your training?



I always mixup reps.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 20, 2009)

nice, you started a journal over here. i have been slacking on my MD one, being injured and not being able to go full throttle makes me not want post in it. 
Good l job on yours, i'll be checking in on ya.


----------



## Bowden (Dec 20, 2009)

Today's workout

Cable curls
5 sets 2/4  tempo
15/12/10/8/6

Hammer curls - twist at top of rom
50(10) 60(10)  70(10)

Wrist curls
90(10) 110(10)

Standing Calve  raises
240(20) 340(15) 440(15) 

Seated Calve raises
90(20) 135(20)  185(15) 210(15)


----------



## Bowden (Dec 20, 2009)

Captn'stabbin said:


> nice, you started a journal over here. i have been slacking on my MD one, being injured and not being able to go full throttle makes me not want post in it.
> Good l job on yours, i'll be checking in on ya.



Thanks for stopping by my journal.

What happened as to your injury?


----------



## Bowden (Dec 22, 2009)

Today's workout

SLDL's
135(12) 225(10) 285(8) 305(8) 285(10) 265(10)

Standing military press
65(12) 85(10) 155(6) 135(8) 115(10)

Wide grip barbell upright rows
65(12) 85(10) 135(8) 115(10) 

Cage Shrugs
135(12) 235(10) 330(6) 310(8) 290(10)


----------



## Bowden (Dec 26, 2009)

Today's workout.
*Training note.
Today I  noticed a bit of tenderness in my left biceps tendon area.

Dumb bell  rows
100(12) 110(10) 130(8) 120(10) 110(12)

Nautlus machine  pull-over
6 sets

Rear delts
Reverse flys
45(12) 50(10) 55(10)  50(8)

Barbell curls
65(15) 85(10) 135(6) 115(8) 105(10)  85(10)

Abs - crunches- 60 with a 25 pound plate


----------



## Bowden (Dec 27, 2009)

Today's workout

Incline barbell bench press 
135(12) 185(10) 235(6) 215(6) 195(8) 175(8) 155(12)

Incline dumb bell flys
55(12) 75(8) 65(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 230(6) 210(8) 190(8) 185(10) 165(12)

Back squats 
12(135) 10(225) 8(315) 6(405) 6(385) 8(365) 8(345) 10(325) 8(315) 

Seated calve raises
90(20) 135(20) 185(15) 210(15)


----------



## Bowden (Dec 29, 2009)

Today's workout

SLDL's
135(12) 225(10) 275(10) 305(8) 285(10)  265(10)

Standing military press
65(12) 85(10) 155(6) 135(8)  115(10)

Wide grip barbell upright rows
65(12) 85(10) 135(8) 115(10)  

Cage Shrugs
135(12) 235(10) 330(6) 310(8) 290(10)


----------



## Bowden (Jan 2, 2010)

Today's workout

Incline barbell bench press 
135(12) 185(10) 235(6) 215(6) 195(8) 175(8) 155(12)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 230(6) 210(8) 190(8) 185(10) 165(12)

Back squats 
12(135) 10(225) 10(315) 6(415) 8(375) 8(355) 10(335) 10(315) 12(295)

Standing calve raises
240(20) 340(15) 440(12)


----------



## Bowden (Jan 4, 2010)

SLDL's
135(12) 225(10) 275(10) 305(8) 285(10) 265(10)

Standing  military press
65(12) 85(10) 155(7) 135(8) 115(10)

Wide grip barbell  upright rows
65(12) 85(10) 135(8) 115(10) 

Cage Shrugs
135(12)  235(10) 330(6) 310(10) 290(12)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2010)

Some decent weights you're throwing around there, especially on lower body.    What's your BW at the moment?


----------



## Bowden (Jan 5, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Some decent weights you're throwing around there, especially on lower body.    What's your BW at the moment?



Thanks.
BW is around 233.


----------



## Bowden (Jan 7, 2010)

Today's workout

Barbell bent rows
135(12) 185(12) 235(6) 215(8) 205(10) 185(12) 

Nautlus machine pull-over
6 sets

Barbell curls
65(15) 85(10) 135(6) 115(8) 105(10) 85(10)

Rear delts
Reverse flys
45(12) 55(10) 60(8) 50(10)


----------



## Bowden (Jan 9, 2010)

Today's workout

Incline barbell bench press 
135(12) 185(10) 235(6)  215(6) 195(8) 175(8) 155(12)

Incline dumb bell flys 
55(12) 65(10)  75(8)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 230(6) 210(8) 190(8)  185(10) 165(12)

Back squats 
12(135) 10(225) 10(315) 6(425) 6(405)  8(385) 8(355) 10(335)


----------



## Bowden (Jan 11, 2010)

Today's workout

SLDL's
135(12) 225(10) 275(10) 305(8) 285(10) 265(10)

Standing military press
65(12) 85(10) 155(6) 135(8) 115(10)

Wide grip barbell upright rows
65(12) 85(10) 135(8) 115(10) 

Cage Shrugs
135(12) 235(10) 330(6) 310(8) 290(10)


----------



## StanUk (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice looking squats man, 425 x 6 is very impressive!


----------



## Bowden (Jan 12, 2010)

StanUk said:


> Nice looking squats man, 425 x 6 is very impressive!



Thanks!


----------



## Bowden (Jan 14, 2010)

Today's workout

Dumb bell rows
100(12)  110(10) 130(8) 120(8) 110(10) 100(12)

Nautlus machine pull-over
6  sets

Rear delts
Reverse flys
50(12) 55(10) 65(8)  55(10)

Barbell curls
65(15) 85(10) 135(6) 115(8) 105(10) 85(10)


----------



## Bowden (Jan 16, 2010)

Today's workout

Incline barbell bench press 
135(12) 185(10) 235(6) 215(6) 195(8) 175(8) 155(12)

Incline dumb bell flys 
55(12) 65(10) 75(8)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 235(6) 210(8) 190(8) 185(10) 165(12)

Back squats 
12(135) 10(225) 10(315) 6(425) 6(405) 8(385) 8(365) 10(345)


----------



## Bowden (Jan 18, 2010)

Today's workout

SLDL's
135(12) 225(10) 275(10) 305(8) 285(10)  265(10)

Standing military press
65(12) 85(10) 155(6) 135(8)  115(10)

Wide grip barbell upright rows
65(12) 85(10) 135(8)  

Dumb bell upright rows
50(12) 65(10) 70(8)

Cage  Shrugs
135(12) 235(10) 335(6) 315(8) 295(10)

Seated calve  raises
90(20) 135(20) 185(15) 220(12)


----------



## Bowden (Jan 21, 2010)

Today's workout

Dumb bell rows
100(12) 110(10) 130(8) 120(8) 110(10)  100(12)

Nautlus machine pull-over
6 sets

Rear delts
Reverse  flys
50(12) 55(10) 70(6) 65(8)

Barbell curls
65(15) 85(10) 135(6)  115(8) 105(10) 85(10)


----------



## Bowden (Jan 23, 2010)

Today's workout

Incline barbell bench press 
135(12) 185(10) 235(6)  215(6) 195(8) 175(8) 155(12)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10)  235(6) 210(8) 190(8) 185(10) 165(12)

Back squats 
12(135) 10(225)  10(315) 6(435) 6(405) 8(385) 8(365) 10(345)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Some decent weights you're throwing around there, especially on lower body.  What's your BW at the moment?


What he said...


----------



## Bowden (Feb 9, 2010)

Today's workout

SLDL's
135(12) 225(10)  275(10) 305(8) 285(10) 265(10)

Standing military press
65(12) 85(10)  160(6) 135(8) 115(10)

Wide grip barbell upright rows
65(12) 85(10)  145(8) 125(8)

Dumb bell upright rows
50(12) 65(10) 70(8)

Cage  Shrugs
135(12) 235(10) 345(6) 325(8) 295(10)

Seated calve  raises
90(20) 185(15) 210(15) 225(12)


----------



## Bowden (Feb 11, 2010)

Today's workout

*Training note.
I decided  to go a bit heaver on DB rows today.

Dumb bell rows
100(12) 110(10)  140(6) 130(8) 120(10) 100(12)

Nautlus machine pull-over
6  sets

Rear delts
Reverse flys
50(12) 60(10) 70(6)  65(8)

Barbell curls
65(15) 85(10) 135(6) 115(8) 105(10)  85(10)

Standing calve raises
240(20) 340(20) 440(15)


----------



## Bowden (Feb 13, 2010)

Today's workout

Back squats 
12(135)  10(225) 10(315) 6(445) 6(405) 8(385) 8(365) 10(345) 

Seated calve  raises
90(20) 185(15) 210(15) 225(12)


----------



## Bowden (Feb 14, 2010)

Today's workout

Incline barbell bench press 
135(12) 185(10) 250(5) 225(8) 205(8) 185(10) 

Incline dumb bell flys 
55(12) 65(10) 75(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 245(6) 210(8) 190(8) 185(10) 165(12)

Cable curls
4 sets 2/4 tempo
10 reps per set

Hammer curls - twist at top of rom
50(10) 60(10) 70(10)


----------



## Bowden (Feb 20, 2010)

2/16

SLDL's
135(12) 225(10) 275(10) 305(8) 285(10) 265(10)

Standing  military press
65(12) 85(10) 160(6) 135(8) 115(10)

Wide grip barbell  upright rows
65(12) 85(10) 145(8) 125(8)

Cage Shrugs
135(12)  235(10) 315(8) 365(6) 345(8)


----------



## Bowden (Feb 20, 2010)

2/18

Dumb bell rows
100(12) 110(10) 140(6) 130(8) 120(10) 100(12)

Nautlus  machine pull-over
6 sets

Rear delts
Reverse flys
50(12) 60(10)  70(6) 65(8)

Barbell curls
65(15) 85(10) 135(6) 115(8) 105(10)  85(10)


Seated calve raises
90(20) 185(15) 210(15) 225(12)


----------



## Bowden (Feb 20, 2010)

Today's workout

Back squats 
12(135) 10(225) 10(315) 6(445) 6(405) 8(385) 8(365) 10(345) 

Standing calve raises
240(20) 340(20) 440(15)


----------



## Bowden (Feb 21, 2010)

Today's workout

Incline barbell bench press 
135(12) 185(10) 250(5)  225(8) 205(8) 185(10) 

Incline dumb bell flys 
55(12) 65(10)  75(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 245(6) 210(8) 190(8)  185(10) 165(12)

Cable curls
4 sets 2/4 tempo
10 reps per  set

Hammer curls - twist at top of rom
50(10) 60(10) 70(10)  

Rope twists 2 sets.

Abs- 60 crunches- 25 pound plate


----------



## Bowden (Feb 28, 2010)

2/27

Back squats 
12(135) 10(225) 8(315) 6(405) 6(445) 8(405) 8(385) 10(365)  
10(345) 12(315)

Seated calve raises
90(20) 185(20) 225(15) 245(10)


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2010)

I've noticed that you top out at 445 for squats.  Impressive weight indeed, but do you ever try to exceed that?


----------



## Bowden (Mar 6, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> I've noticed that you top out at 445 for squats.  Impressive weight indeed, but do you ever try to exceed that?



When I was younger I was squatting 500+ for single reps.
Now, I stay in a lower weight range and go for higher reps.


----------



## Bowden (May 15, 2010)

5/13

SLDL's
135(12) 225(10) 275(10)  305(8) 285(10) 

Standing military press
65(12) 85(10) 165(6) 145(8)  115(10)

Wide grip barbell upright rows
65(12) 85(10) 150(8) 130(10)  115(12)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 315(10) 385(8) 

Cardio
5  min warm up
20 min 3.2 grade 3.5 mph
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (May 15, 2010)

5/15

Back squats 
15(135) 12(225) 10(315) 8(405) 10(385) 10(365)  12(345)

Seated 45 degree leg press
Close stance
225(20) 315(20)  385(15)

Standing calve raises
240(20) 340(20) 460(20)


----------



## GFR (Feb 16, 2011)

How is the training going D?


----------



## Bowden (Feb 21, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> How is the training going D?



Ok.
Thanks for asking.
I had a recent shoulder injury that is almost healed.


----------



## Bowden (Feb 21, 2011)

2/19

Back squats
15(135) 12(225) 10(315) 8(465) 10(405)

Close stance leg presses
330(25) 530(20) 730(20)

Single leg presses
225(25) 360(20) 340(20)

Standing calve raises
240(20) 340(20) 440(15) 540(12)

60 crunches 25 pound plate

Treadmill
5 minute warm up
20 minutes 3.2 mph 3 degree incline
5 minute cool down


----------



## Bowden (Feb 21, 2011)

2/20

Incline barbell bench press 
135(12) 185(10) 235(8) 210(10) 185(12) 

Decline Barbell bench press
135(12) 185(10) 245(8) 205(10)

Incline dumbbell flys
45(12) 55(10) 70(8)

Close grip bench press
135(15) 185(12) 225(10) 265(6) 225(10) 185(12)

Treadmill
5 minute warm up
20 minutes 3.0 mph  3.2 degree incline
5 minute cool down


----------



## Bowden (Feb 23, 2011)

2/23

Nautilus machine pull-over
5 sets

Close grip pull downs
3 sets

Barbell rows
135(12) 185(10) 235(8) 205(10) 185(10)

Close grip cable rows
140(15) 190(10) 270(8)

SLDL's
135(15) 225(12) 335(8) 315(10) 300(12)

Standing leg curls
3 sets

Hammer curls - twist at top of rom
55(10) 65(10) 70(10) 65(10)

Wrist curls
3 sets


Treadmill

5 min warm up
20 min 3.2 -3.6 mph 3-6 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Feb 25, 2011)

2/25

Standing military press
 65(12) 95(10) 150(8) 120(10) 100(12)

 Uni- Lateral dumb bell flys- old school leaning
 30(12) 45(10) 35(12) 30(12)

 Cage Shrugs
 135(15) 235(12) 345(10) 315(10) 295(10)

Incline dumb bell curls
40(12) 50(8) 45(10) 40(12) 35(12)

60 crunches 25 pound plate


 Treadmill

5 min warm up
20 min 3.2 mph 3-6 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Feb 26, 2011)

2/26

Back squats
15(135) 12(225) 10(315) 5(495) 10(405)

Close stance leg presses
330(25) 530(20) 730(20)

Single leg presses
225(25) 360(20) 340(20)

Standing calve raises
240(20) 340(20) 440(15) 540(12)

Treadmill
5 minute warm up
20 minutes 3.2 mph 3 degree incline
5 minute cool down


----------



## Bowden (Mar 5, 2011)

3/5

Back squats
15(135) 12(225) 10(315) 5(500) 10(405)

Close stance leg presses
345(25) 535(20) 735(18)

Single leg presses
245(25) 360(20) 340(20)

Seated calve raises
90(25) 180(20) 225(15) 235(15) 

Treadmill
5 minute warm up
20 minutes 3.2 mph 3 degree incline
5 minute cool down


----------



## GFR (Mar 5, 2011)

Great squat numbers.


----------



## Bowden (Mar 6, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Great squat numbers.



Thanks GFR.
I have been after that 500 for some time.
Finally reached it.


----------



## Bowden (Mar 12, 2011)

3/12

Back squats
15(135) 12(225) 10(315) 5(500) 10(405)

Close stance leg presses
345(25) 535(20) 735(18)

Single leg presses
245(25) 360(20) 340(20)

Standing calve raises
240(20) 340(20) 440(15) 540(12)


----------



## Bowden (Mar 20, 2011)

3/15

Nautilus machine pull-over
5 sets

Close grip pull downs
3 sets

Barbell rows
135(12) 185(10) 235(8) 205(10) 185(10)

Close grip cable rows
140(15) 190(10) 270(8)

SLDL's
135(15) 225(12) 335(8) 315(10) 300(12)

Hammer curls - twist at top of rom
55(10) 65(10) 75(8) 65(10)

Wrist curls
3 sets

Treadmill

5 min warm up
15 min 3.2 mph 3-6 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Mar 20, 2011)

3/17
Periodization cycle

Hammer strength iso inclines
10 sets 10 reps per set

Dips
10 sets

Crunches 60- 25 pound plate

Treadmill

5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 mph 3-6 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Mar 20, 2011)

3/19

Back squats
15(135) 12(225) 10(315) 5(500) 10(405)

Close stance leg presses
345(25) 535(20) 735(18)

Single leg presses
245(25) 360(20) 340(20)

Standing calve raises
240(20) 340(20) 440(15) 540(12) 

Treadmill
5 minute warm up
20 minutes 3.2 mph 3 degree incline
5 minute cool down


----------



## Bowden (Mar 21, 2011)

3/21

Standing military press
65(12) 95(10) 150(8) 120(10) 100(12)

Uni- Lateral dumb bell flys- old school leaning
30(12) 45(10) 35(12) 30(12)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 345(10) 315(10) 295(10)

Hammer strength machine biceps curls
7 sets 10 reps per set

Treadmill

5 min warm up
20 min 3.2 -3.6 mph 3-6 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Mar 27, 2011)

3/23

Nautilus machine pull-over
5 sets

Close grip pull downs
3 sets

Barbell rows
135(12) 185(10) 235(8) 205(10) 185(10)

Close grip cable rows
140(15) 190(10) 280(6)

SLDL's
135(15) 225(12) 335(8) 315(10) 300(12)

Treadmill

5 min warm up
22 min 3.3 mph 3-6 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Mar 27, 2011)

3/24

Hammer curls - twist at top of rom
55(10) 65(10) 75(8) 65(10)

Rope twists
3 sets

Seated calve raises
90(25) 180(20) 225(15) 235(15) 

60 crunches- 25 plate

Treadmill
5 minute warm up
20 minutes 3.2-3.5 mph 3-6 degree incline
5 minute cool down


----------



## Bowden (Mar 27, 2011)

3/26

Back squats
15(135) 12(225) 10(315) 6(500) 10(405)

Close stance leg presses
345(25) 545(20) 745(18)

Single leg presses
245(25) 360(20) 340(20)

Standing calve raises
240(20) 340(20) 440(15) 540(12) 

Treadmill
5 minute warm up
22 minutes 3.2-3.5 mph 3-6 degrees inclines
5 minute cool down


----------



## Bowden (Mar 31, 2011)

3/31

Nautilus machine pull-over
5 sets

Close grip pull downs
3 sets

Barbell rows
135(12) 185(10) 235(8) 205(10) 185(10)

Close grip cable rows
140(15) 190(10) 280(6)

SLDL's
135(15) 225(12) 335(8) 315(10) 300(12)

Hammer curls - twist at top of rom
55(10) 65(10) 75(8) 65(10)

Rope twists
3 sets

60 crunches- 25 plate

Treadmill

5 min warm up
22 min 3.3 mph 3-6 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Apr 10, 2011)

4/2

Back squats
15(135) 12(225) 10(315) 6(500) 10(405)

Close stance leg presses
350(25) 550(20) 750(15)

Single leg presses
245(25) 360(20) 340(20)

Seated calve raises
90(25) 180(20) 225(15) 235(15) 


Treadmill
5 minute warm up
22 minutes 3.2-3.5 mph 3-6 degrees inclines
5 minute cool down


----------



## Bowden (Apr 10, 2011)

4/3

Incline barbell bench press 
135(12) 185(10) 250(6) 210(10) 185(12) 175(12)

Incline dumbbell flys
45(12) 55(10) 70(8)

Close grip bench press
135(15) 185(12) 225(10) 265(6) 225(10) 

Dips
3 sets 10 reps per set


----------



## Bowden (Apr 10, 2011)

4/6

Nautilus machine pull-over
5 sets

Close grip pull downs
3 sets

Barbell rows
135(12) 185(10) 235(8) 205(10) 185(10)

Close grip cable rows
140(15) 190(10) 280(8)

SLDL's
135(15) 225(12) 335(8) 315(10) 300(10)


----------



## Bowden (Apr 10, 2011)

4/9

Back squats
15(135) 12(225) 10(315) 6(500) 10(405)

Close stance leg presses
355(25) 555(20) 755(15)

Single leg presses
245(25) 365(20) 340(20)

Seated calve raises
90(25) 180(20) 225(15) 235(15)


----------



## Bowden (Apr 23, 2011)

4/12

Standing military press
65(12) 95(10) 150(8) 120(10) 100(12)

Uni- Lateral dumb bell flys- old school leaning
30(12) 45(10) 35(12) 30(12)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 350(10) 320(10) 295(10)

Pushdowns
4 sets
Reverse pushdowns
3 sets

Treadmill

5 min warm up
20 min 3.2 -3.6 mph 3-6 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Apr 23, 2011)

4/15

Nautilus machine pull-over
5 sets

Close grip pull downs
3 sets

Barbell rows
135(12) 185(10) 235(8) 205(10) 185(10)

Close grip cable rows
140(15) 190(10) 280(6)

Reverse dumbbell flys
40(12) 45(10) 60(10) 50(12)

SLDL's
135(15) 225(12) 335(8) 315(10) 300(12)


----------



## Bowden (Apr 23, 2011)

4/22

Incline barbell bench press
135(12) 185(10) 250(6) 210(10) 185(12) 

Decline Barbell bench press
135(12) 185(10) 255(8) 205(10)

Close grip bench press
135(15) 185(12) 225(10) 265(6) 225(10) 185(10)


----------



## Bowden (Apr 23, 2011)

4/23

*Going to start a light/heavy squat rotation.

Back squats
15(135) 12(225) 10(315) 10(405) 10(385) 

Close stance leg presses
355(25) 555(20) 755(15) 775(12)

Single leg presses
245(25) 365(20) 340(20)


----------



## Bowden (Jul 24, 2011)

7/23   Back squats 15(135) 12(225) 10(315) 8(405) 10(365)   Close stance leg presses 355(25) 555(20) 760(15) 740(15)  Single leg presses 245(25) 365(20) 345(15) 320(20)     Treadmill   5 min warm up 23 min 3.4 mph 3.0- 6.5 degree inclines 5 min cool down


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 24, 2011)

Good numbers!


----------



## Bowden (Jul 25, 2011)

7/24

Incline barbell bench press
 135(12) 185(10) 225(8) 245(6) 225(8) 195(10)   175(12)

 Incline dumb bell flys
 55(12) 65(10) 75(8) 60(10) 

Cross cables
3 sets 10 reps per set

 Close grip bench press
 135(15) 185(12) 225(10) 255(6) 195(10) 185(12) 

6 sets * 10 reps Hammer Strength machine biceps curls

 Treadmill

 5 min warm up
 22 min 3.4 mph 3-6 degree inclines
 5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jul 25, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Good numbers!



Thanks HI


----------



## Bowden (Jul 31, 2011)

7/31

Incline barbell bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(8) 245(6) 225(8) 195(10) 175(12)

Incline dumb bell flys
55(12) 65(10) 75(8) 60(10)

Close grip bench press
135(15) 185(12) 225(10) 255(6) 225(10) 200(10) 185(12)

Treadmill

5 min warm up
22 min 3.4 mph 3-6 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Aug 2, 2011)

8/2

Nautilus machine pull-over
7 sets

Dumb bell rows
90(12) 100(10) 130(8) 120(8) 100(10)

Close grip cable rows
150(15) 200(12) 260(10) 200(12)

SLDL's
135(15) 225(12) 315(8) 285(10) 255(12)

Treadmill

5 min warm up
24 min 3.4 mph 3-6 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Aug 4, 2011)

8/4

Standing military press
65(12) 95(10) 160(8) 120(10) 100(12)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 340(10) 315(10)

Machine lateral flys
6 sets * 10 reps

Reverse dumbbell flys
40(12) 45(10) 60(10) 50(12)

Pushdowns
5 sets
Reverse pushdowns
4 sets


Treadmill

5 min warm up
20 min 3.4 mph 3-6 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Aug 6, 2011)

8/6

Back squats
15(135) 12(225) 10(315) 8(405) 10(365)

Close stance leg presses
355(25) 555(20) 770(15) 740(15)

Single leg presses
245(25) 365(20) 345(15) 320(20)

6 sets Hammer Strength machine biceps curls


Treadmill

5 min warm up
23 min 3.4 mph 3.0- 6.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Aug 7, 2011)

8/7

Incline barbell bench press
 135(12) 185(10) 225(8) 250(6) 225(8) 195(10)   

 Incline dumb bell flys
 55(12) 65(10) 75(8) 60(10) 

Cross cables
4 sets 10 reps per set

 Close grip bench press
 135(15) 185(12) 225(10) 255(6) 225(8) 195(12)


----------



## Bowden (Aug 13, 2011)

8/13

Back squats
15(135) 12(225) 10(315) 8(405) 10(365) 

Close stance leg presses
355(25) 555(20) 765(15) 740(15)

Single leg presses
245(25) 365(20) 345(15)   320(20)

Standing calve raises
240(25) 340(20) 440(15) 520(10)

Treadmill

5 min warm up
20 min 3.4 mph 3.0- 6.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Aug 14, 2011)

8/14

Incline barbell bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(8) 250(6) 225(8) 195(10)

Incline dumb bell fly's
55(12) 65(10) 75(8) 60(10)

Cross cables
4 sets 10 reps per set

Close grip bench press
135(15) 185(12) 225(10) 255(6) 225(8) 195(12) 

60 Crunches- 25 pounds weight

Treadmill

5 min warm up
23 min 3.4 mph 3.0- 6.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Aug 17, 2011)

8/16

Nautilus machine pull-over
6 sets

Barbell rows
135(12) 185(10) 225(8) 185(10) 165(12)

Close grip cable rows
150(15) 200(12) 260(10) 200(12)

SLDL's
135(15) 185(12) 225(10) 335(8) 345(6) 275(10)

Treadmill

5 min warm up
25 min 3.4 mph 3.0 degree incline
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Aug 17, 2011)

8/17

Hammer curls - twist at top of rom
55(10) 65(10) 75(8) 60(10)

60 Crunches- 25 pounds weight

Seated calve raises
90(25) 180(20) 205(15) 225(15) 

Treadmill

5 min warm up
24 min 3.4 mph 3-6 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Oct 30, 2011)

10/30

Modified 5/3/1

Standing military press
( warmups 65(12) 85(12)) 135(5) 155(3) 170(1) 110(10)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 340(10) 315(10)

Machine lateral flys
4 sets * 10 reps

Pushdowns
4 sets
Reverse pushdowns
4 sets


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 30, 2011)

dang you train so hardcore you need two journals


----------



## Bowden (Oct 30, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dang you train so hardcore you need two journals



LOL.
How are you?


----------



## Bowden (Feb 20, 2012)

2/18

Back squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(5) 395(3) 425(3) 475(3) 345(10)

Sldls
135(10) 225(10) 265(5) 285(5) 315(5) 245(10)

Seated calve raises
55(50) 95(50) 135(50) 190(50)


----------



## Bowden (Feb 20, 2012)

2/20

Standing military press
65 (12) 85(12) (warmups) 135(3) 145(3) 155(3) 105(10)

Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 315(10) 370(10)

Machine lateral flys
4 sets * 10 reps

Triceps pushdowns
4 sets * 10 reps

Reverse Triceps pushdowns
3 sets * 10 reps


----------



## Bowden (Dec 30, 2012)

12/28

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 405(10) 375(10) 340(20)

Hacks
225(15) 315(20) 490(10) 405(15)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 455(10) 700(10)

Single leg press
135(15) 225(12) 335(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0 - 8.0 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice training man!


----------



## Bowden (Jan 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Nice training man!



Thanks


----------



## Bowden (Jan 1, 2013)

12/30

*short workout due to gym holiday hours

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 235(10) 210(10) 185(12)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(10) 135(10) 185(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm narrow grip pull downs
4 sets *(10)


----------



## Bowden (Jan 1, 2013)

1/1

Standing military press
65 (12) 90(12) 110(10) 125(10) 165(8)

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(8)

Machine lateral flys
3 sets * 10 reps

DB leaning laterals
25(12) 35(10) 45(10)

Reverse dumb bell flys
30(10) 40(10) 50(10)  45(10)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 315(10) 375(10)

Treadmill

5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 - 3.6 mph 3.0 -8.0 degree incline
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jan 4, 2013)

1/4

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 40(8) 

Barbell curls
65(12) 85(10) 110(8) 135(7)

Spider curls
25(10) 30(10) 40(8)

Standing calve raises
240(10) 340(15) 440(12) 540(10)

Crunches(75)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0 degree incline
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jan 5, 2013)

1/5

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 405(10) 375(10) 340(20)

Hacks
225(15) 315(20) 490(10) 405(15)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 455(10) 740(10)

Single leg press
135(15) 225(12) 335(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally.
Over the flu and able to work out again.

1/21

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 375(10) 345(10) 315(20)

Hacks
225(15) 315(20) 450(10) 405(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 400(10) 700(10)

Single leg press
135(15) 225(12) 300(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Jan 27, 2013)

1/26

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 375(10) 345(10) 315(20)

Hacks
225(15) 315(20) 450(10) 405(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 400(10) 700(10)

Single leg press
135(15) 225(12) 315(10)

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 235(10) 210(10) 

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(10) 135(10) 185(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm narrow grip pull downs
3 sets *(10)


----------



## Bowden (Jan 28, 2013)

1/28

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8)

Barbell curls
65(12) 85(10) 110(8) 135(6)

Spider curls
25(10) 30(10) 35(8)


Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0 degree incline
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Feb 2, 2013)

2/2

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 385(10) 345(10) 315(20)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 295(10) 265(10) 245(10)

Seated Calve raise
90(20) 135(20) 190(20)  210(20)


----------



## Bowden (Feb 4, 2013)

2/4

* First chest workout in a month due to the flu.
Easing back into it slowly to keep from aggravating my shoulder.

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 80(8) 60(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 45(10) 40(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0 - 8.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Feb 9, 2013)

2/7

* I have noticed a drop in strength on all exercises post flu.

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 220(10) 200(10) 185(12)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(10) 135(10) 165(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Standing military press
65 (12) 90(12) 110(10) 125(10) 155(8)

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 80(8)

Machine lateral flys
4 sets * 10 reps

Treadmill

5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 - 3.6 mph 3.0 - 7.0 degree incline
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Feb 9, 2013)

2/9

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 375(10) 345(10) 315(20)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 295(10) 275(10) 245(10)

Hacks
225(15) 315(20) 440(10) 405(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 400(10) 680(10)

Single leg press
135(15) 225(12) 290(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Feb 13, 2013)

2/11

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8)

Barbell curls
65(12) 85(10) 110(8) 135(6)

Spider curls
25(10) 30(10) 35(8)

Seated calve raises
90(15) 135(15) 185(12) 215(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0 degree incline
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Feb 13, 2013)

2/13

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 80(8) 60(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 45(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 250(8) 225(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0 - 8.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Feb 16, 2013)

2/16

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 375(10) 345(10) 315(20)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 295(10) 275(10) 245(10)

Hacks
225(15) 315(20) 440(10) 405(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 400(10) 680(10)

Single leg press
135(15) 225(12) 290(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Feb 18, 2013)

2/18

Standing military press
65 (12) 90(12) 110(10) 165(8)

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(8) 60(10)

Machine lateral flys
3 sets * 10 reps

DB leaning laterals
25(12) 35(10) 45(10)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 315(10) 365(10)

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8)

Barbell curls
65(12) 85(10) 135(6)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0 degree incline
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Feb 24, 2013)

2/23

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 375(10) 345(10) 315(20)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 295(10) 275(10) 245(10)

Hacks
225(15) 315(20) 440(10) 405(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 400(10) 680(10)

Single leg press
135(15) 225(12) 290(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Feb 25, 2013)

2/24

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 85(8) 60(10) 55(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 45(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 255(8) 225(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0 - 8.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Feb 27, 2013)

2/27

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 220(10) 200(10) 185(12)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(10) 135(10) 165(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)


----------



## Bowden (Mar 3, 2013)

3/2

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 385(10) 345(10) 315(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 295(10) 275(10) 245(10)

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8)

Barbell curls
65(12) 85(10) 135(6)


----------



## Bowden (Mar 9, 2013)

3/7

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 85(8) 60(10) 55(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 45(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 255(8) 225(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0 - 8.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Mar 9, 2013)

3/9

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 385(10) 345(10) 315(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 295(10) 275(10) 245(10)

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 220(10) 200(10) 185(12)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 135(10) 170(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)


----------



## Bowden (Mar 13, 2013)

33/13

Standing military press
65 (12) 90(12) 110(10) 170(6)

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(8) 60(10)

Machine lateral flys
3 sets * 10 reps

DB leaning laterals
25(12) 35(10) 45(10)

Reverse flys
35(10) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 315(10) 365(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 - 3.55 mph 3.0 - 7.5 degree incline
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Mar 16, 2013)

3/16

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 395(10) 345(10) 315(10) 285(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 295(10) 275(10) 245(10) 225(10)


----------



## Bowden (Mar 18, 2013)

3/18

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(7) 60(10) 50(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 45(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 255(8) 225(10) 185(12)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0 - 8.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Mar 23, 2013)

3/23

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 395(10) 345(10) 315(10) 

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 295(10) 275(10) 245(10) 

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 400(10) 760(10) 600(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Mar 24, 2013)

3/24

Standing military press
65 (12) 90(12) 110(10) 170(6)

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(8) 60(10)

Machine lateral flys
3 sets * 10 reps

DB leaning laterals
25(12) 35(10) 45(10)

Reverse flys
40(10) 45(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 315(10) 365(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
20 min 3.2 mph 3.0 - 4.0 degree incline
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Mar 26, 2013)

3/26

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8) 30(10)

Barbell curls
65(12) 85(10) 110(8) 135(6)

Seated calve raises
90(15) 135(15) 185(12) 215(10)

Crunches 75

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0-7.5 degree incline
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Mar 28, 2013)

03/28

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 220(10) 200(10)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 170(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10


----------



## Bowden (Mar 29, 2013)

3/29

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(8) 65(10) 55(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 45(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 255(8) 225(10) 

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0 - 8.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Apr 1, 2013)

4/1

Standing military press
65 (12) 90(12) 110(10) 170(6)

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(8) 60(10)

Machine lateral flys
3 sets * 10 reps

DB leaning laterals
25(12) 35(10) 45(10)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 315(10) 365(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 mph 3.0 - 7.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Apr 3, 2013)

4/3

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 220(10) 200(10) 185(10)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 175(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
3*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0 - 8.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Apr 6, 2013)

4/6

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 395(10) 345(10) 315(10) 

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 645(10) 780(10) 

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 295(10) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Apr 7, 2013)

4/7

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8)

Barbell curls
65(12) 85(10) 135(6)

Crunches 75

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0-7.5 degree incline
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Apr 9, 2013)

4/9

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 95(6) 65(10) 55(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 45(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 260(8) 225(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0 - 8.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Apr 11, 2013)

4/11

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 220(10) 200(10) 185(10)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 180(8)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
3*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0 - 8.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Apr 13, 2013)

4/13

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 395(10) 345(10) 325(10) 

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 645(10) 780(10) 

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 295(10) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Apr 16, 2013)

4/16

Standing military press
65 (12) 90(12) 110(10) 170(6)

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(8) 60(10)

Machine lateral flys
3 sets * 10 reps

DB leaning laterals
25(12) 35(10) 45(10)

Reverse flys
40(10) 45(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 315(10) 365(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0 - 8.0 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Apr 20, 2013)

4/20

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 395(10) 345(10) 325(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 645(10) 780(10)

Single leg press
225(10) 280(10) 335(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 295(10) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Apr 21, 2013)

4/21

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8) 30(10)

Barbell curls
65(12) 85(10) 110(8) 135(6)

Triceps rope extensions
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pulldowns
3*(10)

Seated calve raises
90(15) 135(15) 185(12) 215(10)

Crunches 75

Treadmill
5 min warm up
20 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0-5.0 degree incline
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Apr 28, 2013)

04/27
*Training note: I noticed during warmup squat sets that my knees are starting to complain.
Backing off a bit on the weights that I use for leg work.

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 355(10) 335(10) 315(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 645(10) 

Single leg press
225(10) 245(10) 285(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 265(10) 245(10) 225(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Apr 29, 2013)

4/29

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(8) 65(10) 55(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 45(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 255(8) 225(10)  190(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2013)

Bowden said:


> 4/29
> 
> Incline dumb bell press
> 45(10) 65(10) 90(8) 65(10) 55(10)
> ...



Over the hill? Fun fact: most 20 years can't do that workout. Nice job!


----------



## Bowden (May 5, 2013)

05/05
*Training note: Still feeling an bit of knee complaint on leg work.
Feeling some squat 'issues' like tenderness at the top of my left knee cap on the up part of the rep.
As a result I am still backing off a bit on the weights that I normally use for leg work.
At my age, recovery takes forever.
Better safe than sorry.

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 355(10) 335(10) 315(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 645(10) 

Single leg press
225(10) 245(10) 285(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 265(10) 245(10) 225(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (May 5, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Over the hill? Fun fact: most 20 years can't do that workout. Nice job!



Thanks!
Appreciate the support.


----------



## Bowden (May 5, 2013)

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8) 30(10)

Barbell curls
* warmups 65(12) - 85(10) 110(8) 135(6)

Triceps rope extensions
3*(10)

 Triceps rope pull downs
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pull downs
3*(10)

Seated calve raises
90(15) 135(15) 185(12) 215(10)

Crunches 75

Treadmill
5 min warm up
15 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0-5.0 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (May 7, 2013)

5/7

Standing military press
65 (12) 90(12) 110(10) 170(6)

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(8) 60(10)

Machine lateral flys
3 sets * 10 reps

DB leaning laterals
25(12) 45(10)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 315(10) 365(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0 - 6.0 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (May 11, 2013)

5/11
*Training note: Knee is better.
No tenderness when doing squats.

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 355(10) 34010) 315(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 660(10)

Single leg press
225(10) 245(10) 285(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 275(10) 245(10) 225(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (May 12, 2013)

5/12

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(8) 70(10) 55(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 45(10) 35(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 255(8) 225(10)  

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
15 min 3.2 mph 3.0 degree incline
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (May 18, 2013)

5/18

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 365(10) 340(10) 315(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 670(10)

Single leg press
225(10) 245(10) 285(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 285(10) 245(10) 225(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (May 19, 2013)

5/19

Standing military press
65 (12) 90(12) 110(10) 170(6)

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 85(8) 65(10)

Machine lateral flys
3 sets * 10 reps

Db leaning laterals
25(12) 45(10)

Reverse db lateral flys
25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 315(10) 370(10)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Bowden (May 22, 2013)

5/21

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 220(10) 200(10) 185(10)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 185(8)  165(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
4*(10)

Working in some light leg work for a 2 day a week leg workout.

Light squats
4 sets

Light standing leg curls
4 sets


----------



## Bowden (May 23, 2013)

5/23
Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8) 30(10)

Barbell curls
* warmups 65(12) - 85(10) 110(8) 135(6)

Triceps rope extensions
3*(10)

Triceps rope pull downs
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pull downs
3*(10)

Seated calve raises
90(15) 135(15) 185(12) 215(10)

Crunches 75

Treadmill
5 min warm up
20min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0-4.0 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (May 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



Thanks KOS


----------



## Bowden (May 26, 2013)

5/25

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 370(10) 345(10) 315(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 700(10) 650(10)

Single leg press
225(10) 245(10) 285(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 290(10) 245(10) 225(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (May 26, 2013)

5/26

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(8) 70(10) 55(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 45(10) 35(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 255(8) 230(10) 185(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)


----------



## Bowden (May 27, 2013)

5/27

Treadmill
5 min warm up
25 min 3.2 - 3.5 mph 3.0-7.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (May 28, 2013)

5/28

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 220(10) 200(10) 185(10)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 185(8)  165(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (May 31, 2013)

5/30 

Standing military press
65 (12) 90(12) 110(10) 170(6)

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 85(8) 65(10)

Machine lateral flys
3 sets * 10 reps

Db leaning laterals
25(12) 45(10)

Reverse db lateral flys
25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 315(10) 370(10)


----------



## Bowden (Jun 1, 2013)

6/1

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 370(10) 345(10) 315(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 700(10) 650(10)

Single leg press
225(10) 245(10) 285(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 290(10) 245(10) 225(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Jun 8, 2013)

6/8


Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 375(10) 345(10) 315(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 710(10) 650(10)

Single leg press
225(10) 245(10) 285(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 295(10) 245(10) 225(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Jun 9, 2013)

6/9

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8) 30(10)

Barbell curls
* warmups 65(12) - 85(10) 110(8) 135(6)

Triceps rope extensions
3*(10)

 Triceps rope pull downs
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pull downs
3*(10)

Seated calve raises
90(15) 135(15) 185(12) 215(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
20 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.2 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jun 10, 2013)

6/10

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(8) 65(10) 55(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 260(8) 225(10)  190(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
20 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0-3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jun 12, 2013)

6/12

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 225(10) 200(10) 185(10)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 185(8)  165(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Jun 14, 2013)

6/14

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 85(9) 65(10)

Superset.

(Standing military press
75(12) 95(12) 110(10) 170(6)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 370(10) 340(10) )

Machine lateral flys
3 sets * 10 reps

Db leaning laterals
25(12) 45(10)

Reverse db lateral flys
25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10)


----------



## Bowden (Jun 15, 2013)

6/15
* starting a cutting diet and increasing cardio.

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 380(10) 345(10) 315(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 720(10) 650(10)

Single leg press
225(10) 245(10) 285(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 295(10) 245(10) 225(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
25 min 3.2 mph 3.2 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jun 16, 2013)

6/16

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8) 30(10)

Spider curls
25(10) 30(10) 35(10) 30(10)

Triceps rope extensions
4*(10)

 Triceps rope pull downs
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pull downs
3*(10)

Seated calve raises
90(15) 135(15) 185(12) 215(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
25 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jun 19, 2013)

6/19

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(8) 70(10) 55(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 35(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 260(8) 230(10) 185(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
25 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jun 20, 2013)

6/20

Crunches (50)
Roman Chair (50)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
25 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 5.0 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jun 22, 2013)

6/22

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 380(10) 345(10) 315(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 740(10) 650(10)

Single leg press
225(10) 245(10) 285(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 295(10) 245(10) 225(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
25 min 3.2 mph 3.2 - 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jun 23, 2013)

6/23

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8) 30(10)

Spider curls
25(10) 30(10) 35(10) 30(10)

Triceps rope extensions
4*(10)

 Triceps rope pull downs
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pull downs
3*(10)

Seated calve raises
90(15) 135(15) 185(12) 215(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jun 25, 2013)

6/25

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 225(10) 200(10) 185(10)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 185(8)  165(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
25 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jun 26, 2013)

6/26

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8) 30(10)

Spider curls
25(10) 30(10) 35(10) 

Triceps rope extensions
4*(10)

 Triceps rope pull downs
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pull downs
3*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
25 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 5.0 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jun 29, 2013)

6/29

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 315(10) 385(10) 335(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 750(10) 650(10)

Single leg press
225(10) 245(10) 290(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 295(10) 245(10) 225(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
25 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0 - 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jun 30, 2013)

6/30

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 85(9) 65(10)

Superset.

(Standing military press
75(12) 95(12) 110(10) 170(6)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 370(10) 340(10) )

Machine lateral flys
3 sets * 10 reps

Db leaning laterals
25(12) 45(10)

Reverse db lateral flys
25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
18 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0 - 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jul 2, 2013)

7/2

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(10) 70(10) 55(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 260(8) 230(10) 195(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
25 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jul 4, 2013)

7/4

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8) 30(10)

Spider curls
25(10) 30(10) 35(10) 30(10)

Triceps rope extensions
4*(10)

 Triceps rope pull downs
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pull downs
3*(10)

Seated calve raises
90(15) 135(15) 185(12) 215(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
25 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

I need to do some incline db curls


----------



## Bowden (Jul 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I need to do some incline db curls



I think that they are the best biceps exercise there is.
I do them one arm at a time and focus on the squeeze at the top of the rep.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

took me near two decades but I finally got my biceps figured out


----------



## Bowden (Jul 6, 2013)

7/6
* Cutting diet is going well.
I am down from 236 to 230 in three weeks.
Calorie range is from approx 2300 - 2500 calories a day.
One cheat day a week.
My weight target is now 220.

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 315(10) 385(10) 335(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 760(10) 650(10)

Single leg press
225(10) 245(10) 300(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 295(10) 245(10) 235(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
23 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0 - 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
5 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 8, 2013)

7/8

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(10) 70(10) 60(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 260(8) 235(10) 195(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
25 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
6 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 9, 2013)

7/9

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8) 30(10)

Spider curls
25(10) 35(10) 30(10)

Triceps rope extensions
4*(10)

 Triceps rope pull downs
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pull downs
3*(10)

Seated calve raises
90(15) 135(15) 185(12) 215(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
6 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 10, 2013)

7/10

Seated calve raises
90(15) 135(15) 185(12) 215(10)

Crunches (50)

Roman Chair (50)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
25 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 13, 2013)

7/13

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 315(10) 385(10) 335(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 765(10) 655(10)

Single leg press
225(10) 245(10) 300(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 300(10) 250(10) 235(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0 - 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
7 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 14, 2013)

7/14

* Cutting diet is going well.
I am now down from 236 to 229
Calorie range is still from approx 2300 - 2500 calories a day.
One cheat day a week.
My weight target is still 220.
I hope to hit that around 8/20


Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 85(9) 65(10)

Superset.

(Standing military press
75(12) 95(12) 110(10) 170(6)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 370(10) 340(10) )

Machine lateral flys
3 sets * 10 reps

Db leaning laterals
25(12) 45(10)

Reverse db lateral flys
25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0 - 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 17, 2013)

7/16

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 225(10) 200(10) 185(10)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 185(8)  165(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 17, 2013)

7/17

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8)

Spider curls
25(10) 35(10) 30(10)

Triceps rope extensions
4*(10)

 Triceps rope pull downs
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pull downs
3*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 18, 2013)

7/18

Hammer Curls
35(10) 45(10) 55(10) 75(10)

Seated Calf raises
90(15) 135(15) 185(12) 215(10)

Roman Chair 
50

Crunches
50

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 19, 2013)

7/19

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
12 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 20, 2013)

7/20

* Cutting diet is still going well.
I am down from 236 to 228.

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 315(10) 385(10) 335(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 780(10) 670(10)

Single leg press
225(10) 245(10) 300(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 300(10) 250(10) 235(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0 - 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 23, 2013)

7/21

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(10) 70(10) 60(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 240(8)  225(10) 

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 23, 2013)

7/22

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8)

Spider curls
25(10) 35(10) 30(10)

Triceps rope extensions
4*(10)

 Triceps rope pull downs
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pull downs
3*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 23, 2013)

7/23

Roman Chair 
50

Crunches
50

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 24, 2013)

7/24

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 85(8) 70(10)

Superset.

(Standing military press
75(12) 95(12) 110(10) 170(6)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 370(10) 340(10) )

Machine lateral flys
3 sets * 10 reps

Db leaning laterals
25(12) 45(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0 - 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
10 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 26, 2013)

7/26

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 225(10) 200(10) 185(10)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 185(8)  165(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 27, 2013)

7/27

* Cutting diet is still going well.
I am down from 236 to 226.

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 315(10) 385(10) 335(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 800(10) 850(8)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 300(10) 250(10) 235(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0 - 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 28, 2013)

skinny


----------



## Bowden (Jul 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> skinny



Not yet.
Thinking it over, when you reach my age being healthy and leaner is more important than being big.
Once upon a time I weighed 250 with a 54 inch chest, 34 waist and 28 inch quads.
I was big for a natural, but I was not healthy I think.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 28, 2013)

250 with 34 inch waist is arnie status+


----------



## kboy (Jul 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 250 with 34 inch waist is arnie status+



off topic, any new pics of the wife?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 28, 2013)

ag


----------



## Bowden (Jul 28, 2013)

7/28

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8)  30(10)

Spider curls
25(10) 30(10) 35(10) 30(10)

Hammer Curls
35(10) 45(10) 55(10) 75(10)

Seated Calf raises
90(15) 135(15) 185(12) 215(10)

Standing Calf raises
230(20) 330(20) 430(20)

Roman Chair 
50

Crunches
50

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 30, 2013)

7/30

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(10) 70(10) 65(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 245(8)  225(10) 

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Jul 31, 2013)

7/31

Roman Chair
50

Crunches
50

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Aug 3, 2013)

8/1

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 230(10) 200(10) 185(10)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 185(8)  165(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Aug 3, 2013)

* Cutting diet is still going well.
I am down from 236 to 224.

Back Squats
135(10) 225(15) 315(10) 385(10) 335(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 800(10) 850(8)

Single leg presses
225(10) 265(10) 295(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 300(10) 250(10) 235(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0 - 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Aug 4, 2013)

8/4

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 85(9) 65(10)

Superset.

(Standing military press
75(12) 95(12) 110(10) 170(6)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 370(10) 340(10) )

Machine lateral flys
3 sets * 10 reps

Db leaning laterals
25(12) 45(10)

Reverse db lateral flys
25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0 - 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Aug 7, 2013)

8/6

 Incline dumb bell press
 45(10) 65(10) 90(10) 70(10) 65(10)

 Incline dumb bell flys
 35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

 Close grip bench press
 135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 245(8) 225(10)

 Flat bench for finish pump
 135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

 Treadmill
 5 min warm up
 24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.5 degree inclines
 5 min cool down

 Elliptical
 8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Aug 7, 2013)

8/7

Incline dumb bell curls
25(10) 35(10) 45(10) 35(10) 30(10)

Spider curls
25(10) 35(10) 30(10)

Seated Calf raises
90(15) 135(15) 185(12) 215(10)

Roman Chair 
50

Crunches
50

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Aug 10, 2013)

8/10

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 405(8) 365(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 800(10) 850(8)

Single leg presses
225(10) 265(10) 295(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 315(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0 - 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Aug 11, 2013)

8/11

Incline dumb bell press
 45(10) 65(10) 90(10) 70(10) 65(10)

 Incline dumb bell flys
 35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

 Close grip bench press
 135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 245(8) 225(10)

 Flat bench for finish pump
 135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

 Elliptical
12 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Aug 13, 2013)

8/13

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 230(10) 200(10) 

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 190(8)  

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Aug 14, 2013)

8/14

Incline dumb bell curls
25(10) 35(10) 45(10) 35(10) 30(10)

Spider curls
25(10) 35(10) 30(10)

Seated Calf raises
90(15) 135(15) 185(12) 215(10)

Roman Chair 
50

Crunches
50

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Aug 17, 2013)

8/17

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 405(8) 365(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 800(10) 850(8)

Single leg presses
225(10) 265(10) 295(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 315(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls
4*(10)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 17, 2013)

still putting youngins to shame


----------



## Bowden (Aug 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> still putting youngins to shame




The young dude next to me was doing 135lbs squats  for reps and I thought he was going to kill himself from the strain.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 17, 2013)

I might but it would be my right kneecap dislocating


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> still putting youngins to shame


No kidding! Awesome numbers Bowden


----------



## Bowden (Aug 19, 2013)

8/19

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(10) 70(10) 65(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 245(8) 225(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0- 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
12 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Aug 19, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> No kidding! Awesome numbers Bowden



Thanks!


----------



## Bowden (Aug 24, 2013)

8/22

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 85(9) 65(10)

Superset.

(Standing military press
75(12) 95(12) 110(10) 170(6)

Cage Shrugs
135(15) 235(12) 370(10) 340(10) )

Machine lateral flys
3 sets * 10 reps

DB leaning laterals
25(12) 45(10)

Reverse db lateral flys
25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.2 - 3.4 mph 3.0 - 3.5 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
10 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Aug 24, 2013)

8/24 

Back Squats
 135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 405(8) 365(10)

Close stance leg presses
 245(10) 445(10) 800(10) 850(8)

Single leg presses
 225(10) 265(10) 295(10)

SLDLs
 135(10) 185(10) 315(8) 275(10) 245(10) 

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Sep 3, 2013)

9/3

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(10) 70(10) 65(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 245(8) 225(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)


----------



## Bowden (Sep 7, 2013)

9/7

Back Squats
 135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 405(8) 365(10)

Close stance leg presses
 245(10) 445(10) 810(10) 850(8)

Single leg presses
 225(10) 265(10) 295(10)

SLDLs
 135(10) 185(10) 315(8) 275(10) 245(10) 

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Sep 12, 2013)

9/12

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 230(10) 200(10) 

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 190(8)  

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.4 mph 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
10 minutes


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 12, 2013)

lotta pullovers


----------



## Bowden (Sep 14, 2013)

9/14

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 405(8) 365(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 810(10) 850(8)

Single leg presses
225(10) 265(10) 295(10)

Hacks
225(10) 315(10) 405(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 315(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 6*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Sep 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lotta pullovers



I like em.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2013)

is ur back "jerked"?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2013)

Lovin those SLDLs.  Impressive.


----------



## Bowden (Sep 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> is ur back "jerked"?



Damned if I know.


----------



## Bowden (Sep 16, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> Lovin those SLDLs.  Impressive.



Thanks.
SLDLs are one of my favorite exercises.


----------



## Bowden (Sep 21, 2013)

9/21

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 405(8) 365(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 810(10) 750(10) 600(10)

Single leg presses
225(10) 265(10) 295(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 315(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 5*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Sep 24, 2013)

9/24

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 230(10) 200(10)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 190(8) 175(10)

Reverse db lateral flys
25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
25 min 3.4 mph 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
8 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Sep 29, 2013)

9/28

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 405(8) 365(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 650(10) 750(10) 810(10)

Hacks
225(10) 315(10) 405(10)

Single leg presses
225(10) 265(10) 295(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 315(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 5*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Sep 29, 2013)

9/29 

Superset. 
a) Incline dumb bell press 45(10) 65(10) 85(9) 65(10) * variable inclines 
b) Cage Shrugs 135(15) 235(12) 370(10) 340(10)  

Machine lateral flys 3 sets * 10 reps 

DB leaning laterals 25(12) 45(10) 

Reverse db lateral flys 25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10) 

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8)

Preacher bench dumb bell curls
25(10) 40(6) 35(10)

Over head triceps rope extensions
4*(10)

Triceps rope pull downs
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pull downs
3*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Oct 6, 2013)

10/5

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 405(8) 365(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 650(10) 750(10) 810(10)

Hacks
225(10) 315(10) 405(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 315(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 5*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Oct 6, 2013)

10/6

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(10) 70(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Cross cable flys
3*(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 250(8) 225(10) 185(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8) 

Elliptical
15 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Oct 12, 2013)

10/12

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 405(8) 365(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 650(10) 750(10) 810(10)

Hacks
225(10) 315(10) 405(10) 360(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 325(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 5*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Oct 13, 2013)

10/13

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(10) 70(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 250(8) 225(10) 185(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8) 

Elliptical
15 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Oct 16, 2013)

10/16

Superset. 
a) Incline dumb bell press 45(10) 65(10) 85(9) 65(10) * variable inclines 
b) Cage Shrugs 135(15) 235(12) 370(10) 340(10)  

Machine lateral flys 3 sets * 10 reps 

DB leaning laterals 25(12) 45(10) 

Reverse db lateral flys 25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10) 

Over head triceps rope extensions
4*(10)

Triceps rope pull downs
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pull downs
3*(10)

Elliptical
12 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Oct 20, 2013)

10/19

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 405(8) 365(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 650(10) 750(10) 810(10)

Single leg press
185(12) 240(10) 315(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 325(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 5*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Oct 20, 2013)

10/20

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(10) 70(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 255(8) 225(10) 190(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)


----------



## Bowden (Oct 23, 2013)

10/23

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 230(10) 200(10) 185(10)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 195(8) 175(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
4*(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
24 min 3.4 mph 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
10 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Oct 27, 2013)

10/25

Superset. 
a) Incline dumb bell press 45(10) 65(10) 85(9) 65(10) * variable inclines 
b) Cage Shrugs 135(15) 235(12) 370(10) 340(10)  

Machine lateral flys 3 sets * 10 reps 

DB leaning laterals 25(12) 45(10) 

Reverse db lateral flys 25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10) 

Over head triceps rope extensions
4*(10)

Triceps rope pull downs
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pull downs
3*(10)

Elliptical
12 minutes

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 minutes 3.2-3.4 mph 3.0 -3.4 inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Oct 27, 2013)

10/26

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 405(8) 365(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 650(10) 750(10) 810(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 325(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Oct 27, 2013)

10/27

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8)

Preacher bench dumb bell curls
25(10) 40(6) 35(10)

Seated calve raises
45(20) 90(20) 135(20) 185 (20)

Elliptical
10 minutes

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 minutes 3.2-3.4 mph 3.4 incline
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Nov 3, 2013)

11/3

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 405(8) 365(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 650(10) 750(10) 810(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 325(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Nov 3, 2013)

11/3

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 95(8) 70(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 255(8) 225(10) 190(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)


----------



## Bowden (Nov 11, 2013)

11/9

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 405(8) 365(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 650(10) 750(10) 810(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 330(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Nov 11, 2013)

11/10

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 95(8) 70(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 255(8) 225(10) 190(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 185(10) 225(8)

Elliptical
8 minutes

Treadmill
5 min warm up
15  minutes 3.2-3.4 mph 3.4 incline
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Nov 17, 2013)

11/13

Superset. 
a) Incline dumb bell press 45(10) 65(10) 85(9) 65(10) * variable inclines 
b) Cage Shrugs 135(15) 235(12) 370(10) 340(10)  

Machine lateral flys 3 sets * 10 reps 

DB leaning laterals 25(12) 45(10) 

Reverse db lateral flys 25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10) 

Elliptical
8 minutes

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 minutes 3.2-3.4 mph 3.0 -3.4 inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Nov 17, 2013)

11/15

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 405(8) 365(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 650(10) 750(10) 810(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 330(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Nov 17, 2013)

11/17

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 100(7) 75(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 255(8) 225(10) 190(10)

Flat bench for finish pump
135(10) 190(10) 225(8)


----------



## Bowden (Nov 20, 2013)

11/19

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 230(10) 200(10) 185(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
4*(10)

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 45(8) 35(8)

Preacher bench dumb bell curls
25(10) 40(6) 35(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
10 min 3.4 mph 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
10 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Nov 26, 2013)

11/21

Superset. 
a) Incline dumb bell press 45(10) 65(10) 85(9) 65(10) * variable inclines 
b) Cage Shrugs 135(15) 235(12) 370(10) 340(10)  

Machine lateral flys 3 sets * 10 reps 

DB leaning laterals 25(12) 45(10) 

Reverse db lateral flys 25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10)


----------



## Bowden (Nov 26, 2013)

11/23

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 405(8) 365(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 650(10) 750(10) 810(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 330(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Nov 26, 2013)

11/24

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 100(7) 75(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 255(8) 225(10) 190(10)

Elliptical
8 minutes

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 minutes 3.2-3.4 mph 3.0 -3.4 inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Nov 26, 2013)

11/26

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 230(10) 200(10) 185(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
15 min 3.4 mph 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down

Elliptical
10 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Nov 27, 2013)

11/27

Superset.
a) Incline dumb bell press 45(10) 65(10) 85(9) 65(10) * variable inclines
b) Cage Shrugs 135(15) 235(12) 370(10) 340(10)

Machine lateral flys 3 sets * 10 reps

DB leaning laterals 25(12) 45(10)

Reverse db lateral flys 25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Triceps rope extensions
4*(10)

Triceps rope pull downs
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pull downs
3*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Dec 2, 2013)

11/30

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 405(8) 365(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 650(10) 750(10) 810(10)

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 330(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Dec 2, 2013)

12/1
* Training note - has some issues with the right delt.
Had to back-off on the usual close grip benches that I do following chest.

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 100(7) 75(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Elliptical
15 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Dec 3, 2013)

12/3

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 230(10) 200(10)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 190(8)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
4*(10)

Elliptical
15 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Dec 15, 2013)

12/14

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 385(8) 345(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 650(10) 750(10) 

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 330(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Dec 15, 2013)

12/15 
* Training note: I am dealing with a delt issue that is making me back off on weights.

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 85(8) 65(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 45(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 195(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 minutes 3.2-3.4 mph 3.0 -3.4 inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Dec 21, 2013)

12/21

Back Squats
135(10) 185(10) 225(10) 315(10) 385(8) 345(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 650(10) 750(10) 

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 330(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Dec 25, 2013)

12/22

Superset.
a) Incline dumb bell press 45(10) 65(10) 85(9) 65(10) * variable inclines
b) Cage Shrugs 135(15) 235(12) 370(10) 340(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Machine lateral flys 3 sets * 10 reps

DB leaning laterals 25(12) 45(10)

Reverse db lateral flys 25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 225(10) 255(8) 225(10) 190(10)

Elliptical
12 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Dec 25, 2013)

12/23

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 35(8) 30(10)

Preacher bench dumb bell curls
25(10) 40(6) 35(10)

Seated calve raises
45(20) 90(20) 135(20) 185 (20)

Elliptical
10 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Dec 26, 2013)

12/26

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 230(10) 200(10)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 190(8)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
4*(10)

Elliptical
13 minutes


----------



## Bowden (Dec 29, 2013)

12/29

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 385(8) 345(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 650(10) 770(10) 

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 330(8) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Jan 1, 2014)

12/30
* Training note: I am still dealing with a delt issue that is making me back off on weights.

Incline dumb bell press
45(10) 65(10) 90(8) 65(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 45(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 235(10) 195(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 minutes 3.2-3.4 mph 3.0 -3.4 inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jan 1, 2014)

1/1

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 230(10) 200(10)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 190(8)

Reverse db lateral flys 25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
4*(10)

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 45(8) 35(8) 30(10)

Preacher bench dumb bell curls
25(10) 40(7) 35(10)

Treadmill

5 Min warm up
22 min - 3.5 incline 3.2 mph
5 Min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jan 5, 2014)

1/4

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 385(8) 345(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 650(10) 780(10) 

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 315(10) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Jan 6, 2014)

1/5

Superset.
a) Incline dumb bell press 45(10) 65(10) 85(9) 65(10) * variable inclines
b) Cage Shrugs 135(15) 235(12) 370(10) 340(10)

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 45(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 235(10) 195(10)

Machine lateral flys 3 sets * 10 reps

DB leaning laterals 25(12) 45(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 minutes 3.2-3.4 mph 3.0 -3.4 inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jan 11, 2014)

1/9

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 35(8) 30(10)

Preacher bench dumb bell curls
25(10) 40(6) 35(10)

Triceps rope extensions
4*(10)

Triceps rope pull downs
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pull downs
3*(10)

Seated calve raises
45(20) 90(20) 135(20) 185 (20)

60 crunches

Treadmill
5 min warm up
12 min 3.4 mph 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jan 11, 2014)

1/11

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 385(8) 345(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 650(10) 780(10) 

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 315(10) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------



## Bowden (Jan 16, 2014)

1/12

Superset.
a) Incline dumb bell press 45(10) 65(10) 85(9) 65(10) * variable inclines
b) Cage Shrugs 135(15) 235(12) 370(10) 

Incline dumb bell flys
35(12) 40(10) 45(10) 40(10)

Close grip bench press
135(12) 185(10) 245(10) 195(10)

Machine lateral flys 3 sets * 10 reps

DB leaning laterals 25(12) 45(10)

Treadmill
5 min warm up
22 minutes 3.2-3.4 mph 3.0 -3.4 inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jan 16, 2014)

1/14

Incline dumb bell curls
35(10) 40(10) 35(8) 30(10)

Preacher bench dumb bell curls
25(10) 40(6) 35(10)

Triceps rope extensions
4*(10)

Triceps rope pull downs
3*(10)

Reverse triceps pull downs
3*(10)

60 crunches

Treadmill
5 min warm up
12 min 3.4 mph 3.4 degree inclines
5 min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jan 16, 2014)

1/16

Barbell rows
135(10) 185(10) 230(10) 200(10)

T-Bar rows
45(12) 90(12) 190(8)

Reverse db lateral flys 25(10) 35(10) 50(10) 40(10)

Nautilus machine pullovers
5 sets *(10)

Straight arm pulldowns
4*(10)

Treadmill

5 Min warm up
22 min - 3.5 incline 3.2 mph
5 Min cool down


----------



## Bowden (Jan 19, 2014)

1/19

Back Squats
135(10) 225(10) 315(10) 385(10) 345(10)

Close stance leg presses
245(10) 445(10) 650(10) 780(10) 

SLDLs
135(10) 185(10) 315(10) 275(10) 245(10)

Standing leg curls 4*(10)


----------

